# BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless USB Network Adapter not being recognised



## bobhoskins (Jun 16, 2006)

I have the above wireless network adapter, and for the last month it has been working correctly. But two days ago when switching on my laptop, the device could not be found and there was no Internet connectivity. 

Now I tried uninstalling the device and reinstalling, but this still gives the same problem. When I try and start the wireless monitor, it keeps informing me to insert the adapter now, even though it is connected to the PC.

Sometimes when I have inserted the device into the PC, I get the Windows new hardware wizard, but when I run that it cannot find the drivers for the device, even when I point the wizard towards the CD Rom which has the drivers on.

Could someone please help me find out how I can fix this problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do other usb devices work correctly?


----------



## bobhoskins (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes they do, it is just the Belkin Wireless Adapter that doesn't.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have another computer you can try this device on?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

have you un-installed the software and the network drivers in device manager?

Disabled windows wireless configuration?


----------



## bobhoskins (Jun 16, 2006)

I have uninstalled the device and reinstalled it and still it is not recognised. 
It also works on other systems that I have tried it with.
The only thing I haven't tried is disabling the Windows Wireless Config. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

You have two choices-use windows or belkin to configure the wireless adapter. Running both at the same time will cause conflicts-to disable "wireless zero configuration" (windows):

start>run>services.msc and hit enter. scroll down in the right box, right click on wireless>click properties and change it's startup type to disabled and reboot.


----------



## bobhoskins (Jun 16, 2006)

I tried disabling the "wireless zero configuration", but still get the same error. Windows is still telling me that it doesn't recognise the device, then when I can get it to recognise it, I am told that the device could not start.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We need make and model of the computer or motherboard.


----------



## technu (Apr 16, 2009)

i have the same problem happened last night when trying to update the device and now its not working at all it wont let me un install it when i click on that it just freezes up until i use ctrl alt delete to exit it. 

anyone who can help please?


----------

